# Von Der Lyen: "Elezioni in Italia? Se vanno male, abbiamo gli strumenti..."



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:

"Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."



Delinquente!


----------



## Sam (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


Queste dichiarazioni sono la dimostrazione di quando vi dico che i plutocrati non stanno nelle stanze buie e segrete a muovere le fila, ma ve lo dicono in faccia, senza mezzi termini.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."



C'è da stupirsi più di nulla, gente.


----------



## evideon (23 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni sono la dimostrazione di quando vi dico che i plutocrati non stanno nelle stanze buie e segrete a muovere le fila, ma ve lo dicono in faccia, senza mezzi termini.


Il problema è che c'è ancora una grande fetta dell'*Itaglia *che nonostante tutto questo NON lo ha ancora capito e continua a votare in una direzione....!!

Non capiscono, e cosa ancora più grave non imparano dalle esperienze!


----------



## galianivatene (23 Settembre 2022)

va bene tutto, e sono d’accordo che il centro sinistra rappresenti in Italia gli interessi di questa burocrazia elitaria, neoliberista ed antidemocratica che siede in UE e non solo.

Ma se permettete mi fa sorridere chi pensa che un voto a Salvini, Berlusconi e dintorni sia un voto antisistema, con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni altrui…


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


Democrazia: non conta quel che voti, conta quello che decide una burocrazia non eletta (e dunque non responsabile politicamente verso gli elettori). Putin, Erdogan e Xi sono meno ipocriti. 
"Votate pure, tanto si fa come diciamo noi": e sempre viva lEuropah, destino manifesto e tempio della democrazia finanziaria.


----------



## jumpy65 (23 Settembre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> va bene tutto, e sono d’accordo che il centro sinistra rappresenti in Italia gli interessi di questa burocrazia elitaria, neoliberista ed antidemocratica che siede in UE e non solo.
> 
> Ma se permettete mi fa sorridere chi pensa che un voto a Salvini, Berlusconi e dintorni sia un voto antisistema, con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni altrui…


perché secondo te la gente vota a destra, ammesso che sarà così, perché è antisistema? Sorridi...
Nello specifico è molto grave che un alto rappresentante delle istituzioni possa anche solo pensare una cosa del genere, che è un po il pensiero della sinistra italiana espresso molto chiaramente dal governatore pugliese e applaudito da letta. Insomma "i buoni siamo noi"


----------



## galianivatene (23 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> perché secondo te la gente vota a destra, ammesso che sarà così, perché è antisistema? Sorridi...
> Nello specifico è molto grave che un alto rappresentante delle istituzioni possa anche solo pensare una cosa del genere, che è un po il pensiero della sinistra italiana espresso molto chiaramente dal governatore pugliese e applaudito da letta. Insomma "i buoni siamo noi"


no, non credo che la gente voti a destra perché antisistema, ideologicamente parlando, credo solo che -al di là della retorica- mentre è palese che la cosiddetta sinistra sia espressamente allineata con l’ideologia di questi figuri (concordo pienamente sulla gravità di queste espressioni ed ingerenze), sono altrettanto convinto che chi fa il controcanto sia altrettanto organico allo stesso apparato di potere.


----------



## Sam (23 Settembre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> no, non credo che la gente voti a destra perché antisistema, ideologicamente parlando, credo solo che -al di là della retorica- mentre è palese che la cosiddetta sinistra sia espressamente allineata con l’ideologia di questi figuri (concordo pienamente sulla gravità di queste espressioni ed ingerenze), *sono altrettanto convinto che chi fa il controcanto sia altrettanto organico allo stesso apparato di potere.*


Questo è poco ma sicuro.
Tra l’altro, al netto delle considerazioni personali, basta vedere che il partito della Meloni, quando era PdL, ha sostenuto il governo Monti, che era un’altro governo sotto ingerenza internazionale, con la Lega che era all’opposizione. Praticamente l’opposto della situazione sotto Draghi.

Quindi non solo lo si può intuire, ma lo sappiamo proprio per certo.

Questo la dice lunga sulla reale opposizione di questi partiti al Sistema.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


É ovvio che di fronte ad un programma elettorale dove:

1) Europa, é finita la pacchia
2) no tasse sui redditi
3) no tasse sui consumi
4) no tasse sui patrimoni
5) in pensione prima
6) piú tutto, meno niente

he quindi sta insieme solo con un eunorme aumento dell’indebitamento (giá tra i primi 3 al mondo),m he dovrebbe essere pagato dagli europei, pena minaccia di default, l’Europa come rappresentante degli altri centinaia di milioni di cittadini qualche domanda se la faccia.

Von der Lauren dice : un conto sono le promesse elettorali, un altro i fatti quando si deve conciliare la,posizione di tutti. Se Peró il Buon senso non prevarrá il resto dell’Europa é sicura perché gli strumenti per evitare che gli italiani usino i soldi tedesco fuori dalle,linee guida concordate, ci sono.

Mi sembra piú un tranquillizzare gli europei che intervenire sulla nostra campagna.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


Sta parlando di una cosa ben precisa, ovvero i tentativi in ungheria e polonia di modificare la costituzione per limitare i poteri del parlamento. Questo significa tutelare lo stato di diritto.

Ma è un intervento fuori luogo che c'entra nulla con la situazione italiana. Almeno finora.


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


Tradotto: se non vince il PD, il Partito Discriminazioni, noi sappiamo come fare per far cadere il governo eletto e mettere i nostri "tecnici" d'orientamento "progressista". 

Detto che poi la Meloni e Salvini non andranno mai contro l'Europa, la criticano a chiacchiere ma poi obbediscono, sono però un po' meno allineati e quindi facilmente malleabili. 

Io che sono morto di covid non andrò a votare, ma mi metto nei panni di chi, vivo e vaccinato, può farlo.
Con quale spirito?


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2022)

Tranquilla despota,la Meloni la zappa sui piedi se l'è data da sola parlando male del reddito di cittadinanza e di un'eventuale abolizione,quindi fatti 2 conti.


----------



## Maximo (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


A questo punto non facciamo più le elezioni, e lasciamo che ogni 5 anni l’Europa decida chi deve governarci, più o meno ciò che è avvenuto negli ultimi 11 anni.


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2022)

Ero indeciso se andare a votare. Adesso mi hanno convinto.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


I soldi dalla russia gni gni gni


----------



## Milanoide (23 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sta parlando di una cosa ben precisa, ovvero i tentativi in ungheria e polonia di modificare la costituzione per limitare i poteri del parlamento. Questo significa tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> 
> Ma è un intervento fuori luogo che c'entra nulla con la situazione italiana. Almeno finora.


Io credo che il vero problema di quei paesi sia il voler affermare che il diritto nazionale prevale su quello comunitario.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


ahi ahi ahi Ursolina!


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É ovvio che di fronte ad un programma elettorale dove:
> 
> 1) Europa, é finita la pacchia
> 2) no tasse sui redditi
> ...


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ed è sensato.
In una "organizzazione", ci vuole qualche paletto per le teste calde, altrimenti semplicemente ti fai da parte.
Devi proteggere chi segue regole sottoscritte.

*MA *, detta cosi quella di Ursolina pare una minaccia, non è che faccia tanto piacere.

E' il suo ruolo, come detto, fare rispettare regole stabilite, *MA* , aspetta per lo meno eventuali fatti o parvenza, di fatti.

L' Italia non è l' Ungheria, non serve minacciare prima.

Calma...o gli faccio schizzare la corrente cosi in alto che la sua permanente se la dovrà sognare per un bel pezzo!


----------



## jumpy65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io credo che il vero problema di quei paesi sia il voler affermare che il diritto nazionale prevale su quello comunitario.


su alcune questioni è sicuramente così è finché non saremo stati uniti d'Europa sarà così. Piuttosto l'Europa spesso non fa l'Europa quando dovrebbe farlo ed entra in alcune questioni dove non dovrebbe. Credo che tutti vogliano un'Europa migliore di quella che è adesso.


----------



## smallball (23 Settembre 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ero indeciso se andare a votare. Adesso mi hanno convinto.


Questa dichiarazione giustifica pienamente chi si asterra' dalle urne


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Settembre 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Questa dichiarazione giustifica pienamente chi si asterra' dalle urne


e infatti è stata fatta apposta.......


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


Almeno è "onesta". Le cose che questi maledetti fanno, succedono da anni eh. Solo che ora non possono più nascondersi e lo dicono chiaramente.


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sta parlando di una cosa ben precisa, ovvero i tentativi in ungheria e polonia di modificare la costituzione per limitare i poteri del parlamento. Questo significa tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> 
> Ma è un intervento fuori luogo che c'entra nulla con la situazione italiana. Almeno finora.


La nozione di “stato di diritto” comprende vari aspetti, tra cui quello che hai citato e su quello non vedo rischi. Vedo, invece, un altro aspetto, quello dei diritti civili, che potrebbe avere degli arretramenti col prossimo governo di cdx. Anzi, diciamo che è abbastanza probabile che ci saranno perché, stringi stringi, è uno dei pochissimi temi su cui avranno un minimo di margini di intervento, dato che in altri ambiti in ambiti avranno le mani legate. Ma anche qui, eventuali arretramenti verrebbero inesorabilmente(e giustamente) spazzati via dalla Corte Costituzionale.
Nel complesso, al momento vedo rischi prossimi allo zero. Quindi l’uscita della Von Der Lyen è abbastanza fuori luogo, come tante altre sue uscite.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ed è sensato.
> In una "organizzazione", ci vuole qualche paletto per le teste calde, altrimenti semplicemente ti fai da parte.
> Devi proteggere chi segue regole sottoscritte.
> 
> ...


Penso anche io che sia prematura ogni critica.

Siamo in campagna elettorale, ci sta che i partecipanti in questa fase dicano le cose necessarie a sfamare i loro elettori, soprattutto in previsione di una battaglia interna per la leadesrhip.

Non penso proprio che con la probabile maggioranza di Fdi, il buon Borghi (lega che punta sulle stampanti) avrà voce all'economia.
Anche la dichiarazione "è finita la pacchia" lascia il tempo che trova, per tradurla in fatti basta tornare dai meeteng UE in cui si è chiesto 20 e si è ottenuto 10 affermando "ci volevano dare 2, ma gli abbiamo spezzato le reni e abbiamo ottenuto 10" invece che dichiarare "abbiamo raggiunto un compromesso accettabile per tutti e ottenuto 10".

Insomma, più questione di comunicazione che di sostanza.

Salvini è pessimo e pericoloso, ma molta parte della lega (quella legata a Giorgetti e al mondo imprenditoriale) non lo è.
Berlusconi è solo egoista, non gli frega nulla di nulla se non ottenere una rivincita personale. Dategli la presidenza del Senato (che rivincita rispetto all'onta dell'espulsione subita) e fategli sognare la Presidenza della Repubblica (se a Mattarella succede qualcosa) e vi vota qualsiasi cosa.
Meloni mi sembra una politica capace, non ne condivido le idee, ma ne rispetto le capacità. Certo dietro ha un'orda di lupi, ma sono convinto che la volontà di dimostrare che una Donna, di Destra abbia la capacità di governare in modo efficiente, prevarrà su quella di inseguire cavolate da destra estrema.


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Meloni mi sembra una politica capace, non ne condivido le idee, ma ne rispetto le capacità. Certo dietro ha un'orda di lupi, ma sono convinto che la volontà di dimostrare che una Donna, di Destra abbia la capacità di governare in modo efficiente, prevarrà su quella di inseguire cavolate da destra estrema.


Come presidente del consiglio la valuteremo nei prossimi mesi, ma quanto al resto, sinceramente, io non ricordo sue proposte o iniziative o attività in generale che siano state degne di note. Eppure è un Parlamento dal 2006…
Speriamo mi/ci stupisca.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come presidente del consiglio la valuteremo nei prossimi mesi, ma quanto al resto, sinceramente, io non ricordo sue proposte o iniziative o attività in generale che siano state degne di note. Eppure è un Parlamento dal 2006…
> Speriamo mi/ci stupisca.


Il problema non è lei, ma di chi si circonderà, specialmente all' economia


----------



## Devil man (23 Settembre 2022)

Questa è democrazia ?? Ma che schifo..ha praticamente detto fate quello che vi pare tanto qui comandiamo noi a casa vostra.


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


E poi quando scrivo che Mattarella per ordine della UE fa il governo tecnico PD+M5S+Terzo polo anche se vince il CDX al 70% mi scrivono che "E' impossibile, non può farlo". Sottovalutate i giochetti che ci sono sotto. La UK ha fatto benissimo ad uscire dalla UE! Noi non possiamo perché andremo a fondo, ma se potessimo sarei il primo a volerlo!


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La UK ha fatto benissimo ad uscire dalla UE! Noi non possiamo perché andremo a fondo, ma se potessimo sarei il primo a volerlo!


Forse si, o forse no, credo nessuno abbia tutte queste certezze.
Credo non sia nemmeno dimostrabile in fondo.

L' unico dato di fatto, è che sai cosa lasci ma non sai quello che trovi.

Personalmente, penso dentro la UE o fuori dalla UE, cambierebbe poco.
Tendenzialmente non rischierei

Alla fine ciò che conta è offrire al mondo qualcosa che il mondo vuole, altrimenti sei un' Argentina qualunque.

Non sono ne moneta, ne leggi, che posso cambiare lo status di un paese.
Ma sono cose che di certo non è la UE ad impedire.

In fondo, tutti tranne l' Italia sono cresciuti negli ultimi 20 anni, perchè?


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse si, o forse no, credo nessuno abbia tutte queste certezze.
> Credo non sia nemmeno dimostrabile in fondo.
> 
> L' unico dato di fatto, è che sai cosa lasci ma non sai quello che trovi.
> ...


Ma hai tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma io mi sono anche un poco rotto di essere:

-Il capo profughi d'Europa
-L'amichetto sfigato su cui scaricare tutti i problemi
-L'amichetto sempre boicottato (con leggi ad Hoc a distruggere la nostra economia alimantare come quella del mettere sui salumi il bollino nero!

Ad un certo punto anche uno pacifico come me si rompe le bolas, permettimelo...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma hai tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma io mi sono anche un poco rotto di essere:
> 
> -Il capo profughi d'Europa
> -L'amichetto sfigato su cui scaricare tutti i problemi
> ...


_*-Il capo profughi d'Europa -*_ senza UE purtroppo sarebbe uguale, però certo una mano non darebbe fastidio

_*-L'amichetto sfigato su cui scaricare tutti i problemi -*_ non so a cosa ti riferisci

_*-L'amichetto sempre boicottato (con leggi ad Hoc a distruggere la nostra economia alimantare come quella del mettere sui salumi il bollino nero! *_- andrebbe analizzato per filo e per segno, siamo in un mondo dove tutti vogliono campare fino a 120 anni ( senza fumare, bere, mangiare, pieno di trans, che ca... campi a fare fino a 120 anni ??? ), salumi e alcool fanno male, dimostrato, che ti devo dire, ognuno poi farà le sue valutazioni, pure sulle sigarette ci mettono foto oscene ma la gente fuma comunque, amen
Io continuerò a bere, fumare, mangiare salumi  e mangiarmi fiorentine da 1 kg da solo
Tanto il made in italy è limitato, non ce n'è per tutti, posso attaccarci tutti i bollini di colori che vogliono ma la domanda supererà sempre l' offerta.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Quest’altra maledetta kippahta ad onore meriterebbe la stessa fine di smoking man: un missile Satan 2 dritto in bocca


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma hai tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma io mi sono anche un poco rotto di essere:
> 
> -Il capo profughi d'Europa
> -L'amichetto sfigato su cui scaricare tutti i problemi
> ...



Ma che stai dicendo.

Come giustamente osservato, "tranquillizzati". Stavi bene e, grazie al troione tetesco, puoi continuare a campare di prepotenza.

Adesso prenditi la tua dose di psicofarmaci e torna a letto.


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> -*Il capo profughi d'Europa - senza UE purtroppo sarebbe uguale, però certo una mano non darebbe fastidio*
> 
> -L'amichetto sfigato su cui scaricare tutti i problemi - _non so a cosa ti riferisci_
> 
> ...


Casualmente però nell'anno M5S-Lega con Salbini Ministro degli interni gli sbarchi erano quasi nulli. Quasi eh... dopo con il Conte Bis sono quaduplicati.

Il fumo fa male, concordo, ma mangiamo salumi da 2000 anni e non mi pare che l'Italiano si sia istinto. Bisogna vedere come si mangia. Due fette di salame al mese non fanno male, anche la frutta se ne mangi 2 KG al giorno fa male. Nessuno però ha messo il bollo nero sui Wuster e Krauti, casualmente! Solo sui salumi e formaggi!


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Casualmente però nell'anno M5S-Lega con Salbini Ministro degli interni gli sbarchi erano quasi nulli. Quasi eh... dopo con il Conte Bis sono quaduplicati.
> 
> Il fumo fa male, concordo, ma mangiamo salumi da 2000 anni e non mi pare che l'Italiano si sia istinto. Bisogna vedere come si mangia. Due fette di salame al mese non fannoo male, anche la frutta se ne mangi 2 KG al giorno fa male. Nessuno però ha messo il bollo nero sui Wuster e Krauti, casualmente! Solo sui salumi e formaggi!


So poco della storia dei bollini, ho sentito qualcosa.
Ma ci sono già?

Certo, se mettono il bollino nero sul Prosciutto di Parma e non lo mettono su quelle bombe tossiche dei wurstel dei crucchi, avresti ragione.

Sulla storia dei migranti, concordo sul pugno duro, sicuramente ne arriveranno meno.
Ma bando ai teatrini costosissimi quando ormai i migranti sono arrivati nei porti, che tanto poi sbarcano comunque.

Piuttosto fai una legge, che la nave arriva, li fai scendere, e dopo 20 minuti la Carola di turno è già in galera.
Non gli puoi dare l' ergastolo, ma vedrai che poi si stancano.
Hai spaventato i trasportatori di migranti, e hai evitato il teatrino.


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo.
> 
> Come giustamente osservato, "tranquillizzati". Stavi bene e, grazie al troione tetesco, puoi continuare a campare di prepotenza.
> 
> Adesso prenditi la tua dose di psicofarmaci e torna a letto.


Io non posso comprare proprio nulla. Psicofarmaci non li prendo e vado a letto quando voglio


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So poco della storia dei bollini, ho sentito qualcosa.
> Ma ci sono già?
> 
> Certo, se mettono il bollino nero sul Prosciutto di Parma e non lo mettono su quelle bombe tossiche dei wurstel dei crucchi, avresti ragione.
> ...


In Italia no, ma in tutti i paesi della UE hanno messo il bollino nero sul Prosciutto di Parma, Salumi italiani e Formaggi italiani. Wuster e Crauti no.

In Italia il Governo è riuscito ad evitare di metterlo, ma se compri il prosciutto di Parma in Francia hanno il bollino nero.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> su alcune questioni è sicuramente così è finché non saremo stati uniti d'Europa sarà così. Piuttosto l'Europa spesso non fa l'Europa quando dovrebbe farlo ed entra in alcune questioni dove non dovrebbe. Credo che tutti vogliano un'Europa migliore di quella che è adesso.


No, nelle fonti del diritto attuale, quello comunitario prevale.
È stata una battaglia giuridica durata anni, anche contro la corte costituzionale italiana, ma le direttive comunitarie sono direttamente applicabili nella sostanza con o senza leggi nazionali di recepimento.

Per me la Von Der Leyen ha fatto quello che doveva. La Commissione è la guardiana dei trattati. Se si entra a far parte di un club se ne accettano le regole.
Se Polonia ed Ungheria decideranno che i temi anti abortisti, anti LGBT ed anti immigrati (non ucraini) saranno la cosa più importante, allora i fondi comunitari non li devono vedere. E così a seguire chi li imita


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> In Italia no, ma in tutti i paesi della UE hanno messo il bollino nero sul Prosciutto di Parma, Salumi italiani e Formaggi italiani. Wuster e Crauti no.
> 
> In Italia il Governo è riuscito ad evitare di metterlo, ma se compri il prosciutto di Parma in Francia hanno il bollino nero.


Cioè solo gli insaccati/salumi italiani?

Non lo sapevo, che bastardata assurda.

C'è una spiegazione o bastardata gratuita? Abbastanza allibente tra l' altro.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> In Italia no, ma in tutti i paesi della UE hanno messo il bollino nero sul Prosciutto di Parma, Salumi italiani e Formaggi italiani. Wuster e Crauti no.
> 
> In Italia il Governo è riuscito ad evitare di metterlo, ma se compri il prosciutto di Parma in Francia hanno il bollino nero.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cioè solo gli insaccati/salumi italiani?
> 
> Non lo sapevo, che bastardata assurda.
> 
> C'è una spiegazione o bastardata gratuita? Abbastanza allibente tra l' altro.



Ma sei sicurissimo?

Dando un' occhiata rapida il "Cancer plan" non è ancora passato


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cioè solo gli insaccati/salumi italiani?
> 
> Non lo sapevo, che bastardata assurda.
> 
> C'è una spiegazione o bastardata gratuita? Abbastanza allibente tra l' altro.


Loro hanno detto che secondo studi fa venire il tumore. Così hanno spiegato. In Europa siamo il paese che esporta più formaggio, salumi e prosciutti verso la UE. Dopo quella legge e il bollino nero l'esport dei suddetti prodotti è dimezzato. In cambio i paesi nordici hanno iniziato a fare latte in polvere spacciandolo per latte italiano, come fatto vedere da Striscia direttamente nei supermarket tedeschi, svedesi, danesi, belgi, olandesi. Ci fu un articolo nel 2019 del Sole 24 ore o del Messaggero, non ricordo dove scrisse che la legge passò al parlamento europeo perché i nostri rappresentanti quel giorno non erano in parlamento a votare.

Fecero vedere che i wuster tedeschi non avevano il bollino perché "sono lavorati in modo che non ci siano sostanze tossiche, mentre in quelli italiani essendo meno trattati con conservanti, contengono sostanze naturali tossiche per il nostro organismo".


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicurissimo?
> 
> Dando un' occhiata rapida il "Cancer plan" non è ancora passato


Nei supermarket tedeschi e nordici il bollino nero c'era. Poi se non è passato a livello UE totale non lo so, ma alcuni paesi della UE ne hanno fatto legge e la Germania è una di queste. Almeno che abbiano scritto boiate le testate nazionali nostrane. Io ero rimasto a questo nel 2019.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Loro hanno detto che secondo studi fa venire il tumore. Così hanno spiegato. In Europa siamo il paese che esporta più formaggio, salumi e prosciutti verso la UE. Dopo quella legge e il bollino nero l'esport dei suddetti prodotti è dimezzato. In cambio i paesi nordici hanno iniziato a fare latte in polvere spacciandolo per latte italiano, come fatto vedere da Striscia direttamente nei supermarket tedeschi, svedesi, danesi, belgi, olandesi. Ci fu un articolo nel 2019 del Sole 24 ore o del Messaggero, non ricordo dove scrisse che la legge passò al parlamento europeo perché i nostri rappresentanti quel giorno non erano in parlamento a votare.
> 
> Fecero vedere che i wuster tedeschi non avevano il bollino perché "sono lavorati in modo che non ci siano sostanze tossiche, mentre in quelli italiani essendo meno trattati con conservanti, contengono sostanze naturali tossiche per il nostro organismo".


Si ho letto molto in merito.
Gli insaccati sono *certamente *cancerogeni mentre la carne rossa *probabilmente *cancerogena ( se dico una bomba perdonami, non è il mio forte la memoria in queste cose nonostante le abbia lette 3000 volte)

Comunque va beh, non so che dirti, capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Rompono le palle perchè il salame fa male, poi ne muoiono a milioni per l' inquinamento, per dire.

Anche perchè non è che mangi due fette di salame = sei sicuramente morto , alza le probabilità di un tumore all' intestino, ricordo che quando lessi la alzava tipo di un 15 %
Non è che se mangi sano campi sicuramente 100 anni e se mangi salumi campi sicuramente meno.

Senza contare lo stress di tutti, per lavorare sotto pressione, campare e mantenere il sistema economico marcio.
Ne uccide più questo che tutto il resto
Ma questo va benissimo, non c'è bollino nero


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse si, o forse no, credo nessuno abbia tutte queste certezze.
> Credo non sia nemmeno dimostrabile in fondo.
> 
> L' unico dato di fatto, è che sai cosa lasci ma non sai quello che trovi.
> ...


per dirla alla Michele Boldrin, se esci dall'UE finisci dritto in Algeria, sparato come un siluro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


" siamo un popolo libero e democraticohhh"


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Settembre 2022)

Totalmente incapace nella comunicazione quest'altra.
Ma almeno dice la verità... altro che poteri forti, i poteri sono visibili.
E vi portano a spasso come vogliono!


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Totalmente incapace nella comunicazione quest'altra.
> Ma almeno dice la verità... altro che poteri forti, i poteri sono visibili.
> E vi portano a spasso come vogliono!


poteri forti ok, ma anche da queste cose si capisce che l'UE è tenuta insieme dal nastro di carta che usano i carrozzieri


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> per dirla alla Michele Boldrin, se esci dall'UE finisci dritto in Algeria, sparato come un siluro.



Ti ci fanno finire. E' molto diverso.

E onestamente a me non piace essere bullizzato da chi alla fine è forse meno capace di me e incute terrore solo per la sua ombra e non la sua vera forza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2022)

Questa dichiarazione rasenta il terrorismo diplomatico, un inverecondo attentato alla democrazia di un paese sovrano. Abbiamo un presidente della Repubblica in questo paese?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti ci fanno finire. E' molto diverso.
> 
> E onestamente a me non piace essere bullizzato da chi alla fine è forse meno capace di me e incute terrore solo per la sua ombra e non la sua vera forza.


La vedo molto diversamente. Il vincolo esterno ci salva da noi stessi e dalla nostra irresistibile tendenza a mandare a ramengo i conti dello stato.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'è da stupirsi più di nulla, gente.


Tanto ci sarà ancora gente che si segherà per dichiarazioni come queste..gli euroinomani radical chic dell’intellighenzia giusta.
Queste parole di questa stupida inutile, sono gravissime e non fanno altro che spingere molti a votare proprio per chi non vogliono loro.
Prevedo tanti fegati spappolati..


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> per dirla alla Michele Boldrin, se esci dall'UE finisci dritto in Algeria, sparato come un siluro.


Lo seguivo ogni tanto, poi ho smesso.
Pipponi troppo lunghi.

Comunque non è il vate nemmeno lui...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La vedo molto diversamente. Il vincolo esterno ci salva da noi stessi e dalla nostra irresistibile tendenza a mandare a ramengo i conti dello stato.



Amico, vedo che sei particolarmente pendente dalla parte della UE, non è la prima volta che ne discutiamo.

Prima della UE avevamo solo un grosso debito pubblico, ma se non sbaglio l'economia viaggiava bene e ci potevamo reputare una potenza mondiale, con le dovute proporzioni. Non c'era bisogno di RdC e le PMI andavano che è un piacere. Tanti altri difetti ma negli anni 90 il paese non era una palude da sud a nord, si trovava lavoro, c'era meno criminalità e via discorrendo.

Vuoi spiegarmi, benedetto il Signore, e una volta per tutte, che cosa diamine è migliorato a 30 anni di distanza?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La vedo molto diversamente. Il vincolo esterno ci salva da noi stessi e dalla nostra irresistibile tendenza a mandare a ramengo i conti dello stato.


Su questo concordo.

Meloni non farà questo errore.

Salvini invece è portatissimo, non lo fa per cattiveria, non ci arriva proprio.
Per ogni minchiata farebbe debito, chissenefrega.

Peccato che veniamo da decenni di ragionamento simile, altrimenti si sarebbe potuto aiutare tranquillamente a far incidere pochissimo gli aumenti energetici.

Ma d' altronde, ho sempre mal sopportato ( prima di pandemia e questa della Guerra) chi piangeva miseria: quando i soldi giravano spendevano tutto, poi al primo problema vanno in difficoltà.
Affronto la vita in maniera diametralmente opposto.

L' Italia invece anche in periodi buoni, se magnava tutto ( e pure male), poi appena c'è un problema, ciao core.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, vedo che sei particolarmente pendente dalla parte della UE, non è la prima volta che ne discutiamo.
> 
> Prima della UE avevamo solo un grosso debito pubblico, ma se non sbaglio l'economia viaggiava bene e ci potevamo reputare una potenza mondiale, con le dovute proporzioni. Non c'era bisogno di RdC e le PMI andavano che è un piacere. Tanti altri difetti ma negli anni 90 il paese non era una palude da sud a nord, si trovava lavoro, c'era meno criminalità e via discorrendo.
> 
> Vuoi spiegarmi, benedetto il Signore, e una volta per tutte, che cosa diamine è migliorato a 30 anni di distanza?


Sei sicuro che la tua rabbia non sia più verso la globalizzazione?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che la tua rabbia non sia più verso la globalizzazione?



Quale rabbia.

Ho esposto fatti e chiesto chiarimenti. Fatti osservati nel reale, non allucinazioni.

La rabbia ce l'ha chi non ragiona. Non funziona etichettarmi pregiudizialmente in questo modo.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

prima queste cose non le dicevano anche se avevano comunque più poteri del governo italiano. adesso le dicono candidamente. può darsi che stanno accellerando per prendere ancora piu poteri(stati uniti d'europa) quindi si sentono forti.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quale rabbia.
> 
> Ho esposto fatti e chiesto chiarimenti. Fatti osservati nel reale, non allucinazioni.
> 
> La rabbia ce l'ha chi non ragiona. Non funziona etichettarmi pregiudizialmente in questo modo.


Gabri, stai male  !

Non ti stavo etichettando, la mia era una domanda seria.

Te la ripeto: non è che più che l' Unione Europea, ti senti danneggiato dalla globalizzazione?
Avrebbe senso, noi eravamo i re della manifattura soprattutto quella andata dall' altra parte del mondo.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gabri, stai male  !
> 
> Non ti stavo etichettando, la mia era una domanda seria.
> 
> ...


e potevamo rimanerlo se l'ue non ci imponesse il pareggio di bilancio e altre baggianate per deindustrializzarci. La manifattura essendo un cardine fondamentale dello stato andava tutelata, aiutata non tassata alle stelle per far si che non stia più in piedi e chiuda o vada nei paesi dove il costo del lavoro è 10 volte meno.


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> e potevamo rimanerlo se l'ue non ci imponesse il pareggio di bilancio e altre baggianate per deindustrializzarci. La manifattura essendo un cardine fondamentale dello stato andava tutelata, aiutata non tassata alle stelle per far si che non stia più in piedi e chiuda o vada nei paesi dove il costo del lavoro è 10 volte meno.


Nel momento in cui c’è stato il via libera alla globalizzazione economica non accompagnata da una “globalizzazione” dei diritti della manodopera, c’erano ZERO possibilità di competere. Nemmeno coi dazi si sarebbero ottenuti risultati apprezzabili. 
L’unica poteva essere quella di azzerare le garanzie qui da noi, ma in questo caso il settore sarebbe morto lo stesso perché sicuramente non ci sarebbe stata la fila per lavorare 14 ore al giorno per pochi euro al giorno.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui c’è stato il via libera alla globalizzazione economica non accompagnata da una “globalizzazione” dei diritti della manodopera, c’erano ZERO possibilità di competere. Nemmeno coi dazi si sarebbero ottenuti risultati apprezzabili.
> L’unica poteva essere quella di azzerare le garanzie qui da noi, ma in questo caso il settore sarebbe morto lo stesso perché sicuramente non ci sarebbe stata la fila per lavorare 14 ore al giorno per pochi euro al giorno.


Bastava azzerare le tasse sul lavoro e abbassare le tasse sulle imprese. I nostri prodotti erano e i pochi rimasti sono l'eccellenza nel mondo. Niente a che vedere con le cinesate, indianate e via dicendo.


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Bastava azzerare le tasse sul lavoro e abbassare le tasse sulle imprese. I nostri prodotti erano e i pochi rimasti sono l'eccellenza nel mondo. Niente a che vedere con le cinesate, indianate e via dicendo.


Come ti direbbe il buon @pazzomania, se lo Stato deve incassare TOT tassa per TOT. Se azzera/riduce tasse in un settore, le deve alzare in misura proporzionale altrove. 
Quando una soluzione inizia con “bastava…” nel 99,9% è una soluzione sbagliata e/o non realisticamente applicabile.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come ti direbbe il buon @pazzomania, se lo Stato deve incassare TOT tassa per TOT. Se azzera/riduce tasse in un settore, le deve alzare in misura proporzionale altrove.
> Quando una soluzione inizia con “bastava…” nel 99,9% è una soluzione sbagliata e/o non realisticamente applicabile.



E dove sta scritto che deve abbassare da una parte e alzare dall'altra? In base a quale legge?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Bastava azzerare le tasse sul lavoro e abbassare le tasse sulle imprese. I nostri prodotti erano e i pochi rimasti sono l'eccellenza nel mondo. Niente a che vedere con le cinesate, indianate e via dicendo.


Il paese più indebitato del mondo che come soluzione ai suoi problemi ha ,,, raddoppiare il proprio debito.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il paese più indebitato del mondo che come soluzione ai suoi problemi ha ,,, raddoppiare il proprio debito.



Giappone 7 mila miliardi di debito, usa 18 mila miliardi debito. Saranno tutti morti di debito li giusto? No.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

*Salvini: "Minaccia inaccettabile a tre giorni dal voto, la Von der Lyen si dimetta o chieda scusa."*


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gabri, stai male  !
> 
> Non ti stavo etichettando, la mia era una domanda seria.
> 
> ...



Sto male perché vedo un paese coscientemente allo sfascio, non certo per l'etichetta di rabbia.

Apostrofare di rabbia queste considerazioni le fa sembrare reazioni inconsulte e quindi palesemente errate, e non va bene.

Detto questo, la globalizzazione è un'altro tassello del puzzle. I confini sono offuscati, ma è certo che non fa bene alla nostra nazione in quanto entità che è potenzialmente (e concretamente) in grado di recitare un ruolo da protagonista. Non abbiamo da prendere lezioni da nessuno, e nessuno si deve permettere di metterci i piedi in testa, visto che siamo stati la culla della civiltà e abbiamo contribuito al progresso culturale, artistico, tecnico, morale e umano più di chiunque altro.

Invariabilmente vengono prodotte le solite frasi fatte, "eh, ma i tempi sono cambiati", "eh, ma non è più come prima", "eh, ma non ce la facciamo". E chi lo stabilisce questo? Gli altri? E noi non possiamo stabilirlo?

La Cina è più potente? E come fa ad essere potente? Forse perché quegli scriteriati degli USA gli hanno passato tutta la tecnologia che soprattutto noi abbiamo concepito con il nostro ingegno. Sono più potenti perché sono tanti? E allora perché la Nigeria non sovrasta la UE parimenti?

Basta ritrovare noi stessi e piantarla di autosabotarci cianciando di un paese che ha bisogno di risorse da paesi canaglia, che invece non fanno altro che prosciugarci.

A me sembra che parecchia gente non sia altro che soggetti infiltrati per propagandare la beatitudine della tristezza e del degrado programmato, facendo il gioco di altri che non vedono l'ora di banchettare sulle nostre eccellenze e qualità di prim'ordine, ovviamente dietro lauto compenso, che è sempre più facile da ottenere rispetto a quello derivato dall'impegno nel lavorare e mettere a frutto il talento.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Giappone 7 mila miliardi di debito, usa 18 mila miliardi debito. Saranno tutti morti di debito li giusto? No.


Ma l' Italia puo' anche indebitarsi per 10.000 miliardi.
Il problema, è trovare chi te lo compra, a tassi bassi.

Penso non serva dirti, quanti miliardi se ne vanno già oggi in interessi... intere manovre finanziarie in fumo.

Vorrai mica aggiungerne?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Minaccia inaccettabile a tre giorni dal voto, la Von der Lyen si dimetta o chieda scusa."*



Ma **********, pure questo. (asterischi voluti, N.D.R.)

Adesso si è rimesso il costume da grande uomo.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma l' Italia puo' anche indebitarsi per 10.000 miliardi.
> Il problema, è trovare chi te lo compra, a tassi bassi.
> 
> Penso non serva dirti, quanti miliardi se ne vanno già oggi in interessi... intere manovre finanziarie in fumo.
> ...


Infatti io parlo utopisticamente, non accadra mai visti i rapporti di forza e possibili scenari piu negativi rispetto ad oggi. Per fare ciò occorrerebbe prima di tutto espropriare le quote private di banca d'italia e renderla di proprieta dello stato italiano in costituzione. E anche uscire dall'euro ovviamente.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Minaccia inaccettabile a tre giorni dal voto, la Von der Lyen si dimetta o chieda scusa."*


Salvini campagna da pagliaccio proprio come Letta


----------



## varvez (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É ovvio che di fronte ad un programma elettorale dove:
> 
> 1) Europa, é finita la pacchia
> 2) no tasse sui redditi
> ...


Non sei serio, vero?


----------



## evideon (23 Settembre 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> va bene tutto, e sono d’accordo che il centro sinistra rappresenti in Italia gli interessi di questa burocrazia elitaria, neoliberista ed antidemocratica che siede in UE e non solo.
> 
> Ma se permettete mi fa sorridere chi pensa che un voto a Salvini, Berlusconi e dintorni sia un voto antisistema, con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni altrui…


Ma certo, assolutamente! 
Non sono loro la soluzione ed io ti confesso che non mi fido neanche della Meloni!

Io mi recherò a votare, senza alcuna aspettativa purtroppo, ma sempre secondo coscienza.

Darò il voto probabilmente ad *Alternativa per l'Italia* perchè mi danno fiducia i due leader Simone di Stefano e Adinolfi del Popolo della famiglia.
Il primo appresenta la destra sociale che NON ha tradito, il secondo l'area cattolica a difesa della vita e della famiglia.

Seconda opzione potrebbe essere *Italexit *di Paragone (c'è anche Francesco Amodeo che stimo tanto per il suo trascorso e la sua onestà intellettuale) ma mi sembra che stia imbarcando anche gente dell'ultra sinistra e questo è un problema...

IN ogni caso i vecchi partiti hanno tradito TUTTI indistintamente e pensare di continuare a volarli vuol dire essere masochisti ed incoscienti.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Questa è democrazia ?? Ma che schifo..ha praticamente detto fate quello che vi pare tanto qui comandiamo noi a casa vostra.


come sempre, mi meraviglio di chi si meraviglia....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> E dove sta scritto che deve abbassare da una parte e alzare dall'altra? In base a quale legge?



???
Spiega cosa intendi.

Intendi che si sarebbero potuto abolire le pensioni e quindi rinunciare a far pagar ei contributi previdenziali?

Non mi è chiaro se intendi che si potevano tagliare servizi e tasse, oppure se magicamente si potessero pagare servizi che costano 100 pizze di fango del Camerun chiedendo ai cittadini solo 50 pizze di fango del Camerun per pagarli.


----------



## Simo98 (23 Settembre 2022)

Come al solito si travisano i discorsi a proprio piacimento
Nel caso salisse la destra e iniziasse un programma come Ungheria e Polonia, ci sarebbero le stesse azioni (inutili) nei nostri confronti
Difficile da capire? Stesso discorso per la Svezia che cita, visto che la destra ha fatto molto bene


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2022)

Blatera di strumenti di stato di diritto....tipo? Coprire il premier polacco tusk quando cospira con Putin per fare fuori il presidente e metterci un agente russo al suo posto (che per fortuna lo hanno sostituito con un cantante danese)?

Oppure guardare dall'altra parte mentre Orban con maggiorenza risicata attacca i socialisti ungheresi salvo poi attaccare Orban diversi anni dopo quando ha la maggioranza assoluta e l'opposizione ungherese è una coalizione che comprende i neonazisti di Jobbik (che prima giustamente erano schifati e correvano da soli)?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io credo che il vero problema di quei paesi sia il voler affermare che il diritto nazionale prevale su quello comunitario.


Se per potere neazionale intendi l'istituzione di una commissione scelta dal presidente che possa processare i giudici e gli avversari politici allora si.

Perche e questo che è stato impedito di fare alla Polonia.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Minaccia inaccettabile a tre giorni dal voto, la Von der Lyen si dimetta o chieda scusa."*


Salvì hai visto come buona la UE, Draghi e compagnia mostruosa? Faglielo capire ai tuoi governatori nordisti. Se non lo fanno, mandali a quel paese se hai gli attributi.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La nozione di “stato di diritto” comprende vari aspetti, tra cui quello che hai citato e su quello non vedo rischi. Vedo, invece, un altro aspetto, quello dei diritti civili, che potrebbe avere degli arretramenti col prossimo governo di cdx. Anzi, diciamo che è abbastanza probabile che ci saranno perché, stringi stringi, è uno dei pochissimi temi su cui avranno un minimo di margini di intervento, dato che in altri ambiti in ambiti avranno le mani legate. Ma anche qui, eventuali arretramenti verrebbero inesorabilmente(e giustamente) spazzati via dalla Corte Costituzionale.
> Nel complesso, al momento vedo rischi prossimi allo zero. Quindi l’uscita della Von Der Lyen è abbastanza fuori luogo, come tante altre sue uscite.


Bravissimo. Per fortuna abbiamo una se non la migliore costituzione del mondo, scritta proprio per difendere lo stato di diritto da possibili forzature, ci sappiamo muovere da soli senza che lei ci insegni nulla.

Ma come hai detto è solo l'ennesimo sproloquio che fa, per me ogni volta perde l'occasione per stare zitta su certi temi. Di economia dovrebbe parlare, e basta.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io credo che il vero problema di quei paesi sia il voler affermare che il diritto nazionale prevale su quello comunitario.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se per potere neazionale intendi l'istituzione di una commissione scelta dal presidente che possa processare i giudici e gli avversari politici allora si.
> 
> Perche e questo che è stato impedito di fare alla Polonia.



Può darsi. Potrebbe pure andare bene, se fosse una cosa ben regolamentata.

Però:

1) E' un costrutto enunciato in maniera ambigua, e i toni non mi sembrano propri diplomatici. Diciamo che esigo maggior competenza linguistica e culturale da certi soggetti a cui affido la gestione del mio paese.

2) Non succede mai quando sono in procinto di salire al governo fazioni politiche di un certo tipo. Perciò queste dichiarazioni pregiudiziali, ostative, sapientemente selettive e discrezionali, nonché propagandistiche e condizionanti, se le può mettere dove puoi immaginare. Scusa il mio, di tono.


----------



## Raryof (23 Settembre 2022)

Molto molto bene.
C'è una nuova ventata in Europa e arriva da destra, le paure europee sono note e non si fanno problemi ad esternarle minacciosamente proprio a pochi giorni dal voto, questo perché stati come Polonia o Ungheria sono definiti cattivi e anche per via del proprio passato, della propria cultura non romanza o germanofona non hanno e non assorbiranno mai il finto europeismo che invece a noi è stato imposto come stato vassallo e anestetizzato da leggi e poteri sovranazionali che nemmeno conoscevamo, toh, uno dei problemi dell'espansionismo è il non riuscire poi a far assorbire pienamente il finto europeismo finanziario che deve dettare legge su tutto.
Quindi che cosa è successo? è successo che in Polonia l'anno scorso la corte costituzionale ha riconosciuto la supremazia del diritto interno polacco su quello europeo, di fatto l'interesse nazionale protetto e messo in costituzione e da ribadire ogni qual volta ce ne fosse bisogno... ecco il problema, anzi il problemone, perché l'Ue sgancia soldi a chi comunque mette meno ma poi vuole entrare nella costituzione e dettare legge dove lo ritiene necessario, politica estera, emergenze, taglio delle zucchine, insetti fritti, green, economia, governi favorevoli ecc ecc.
L'Ue è già nella nostra costuzione, purtroppo, articolo 97 (pubblica amministrazione che deve essere coerente con l'ordinamento Ue), articolo 117 (potestà legislativa dello stato italiano che diventa un po' meno stato italiano e un po' tanto ordinamento comunitario che porta con sé i soliti obblighi internazionali) e articolo 119 (regioni e comuni, tutta la sbobba degli altri 2 articoli imposti tranquillamente alle regioni e ai comuni, che è una roba bella visto che siamo composti, ma guarda un po', proprio da regioni e comuni, ovviamente il solito potere sovranazionale spacciato per ordinamento europeo, che cosa possono fare le piccole regioni e i piccoli comuni al cospetto dell'immensa e infallibile Ue? ci direbbero loro..).
E quindi dove siamo diretti nel caso la Meloni stravincesse e avesse la facoltà di fare il cavolo che le pare una volta al governo? l'Italia con questa riforma/modifica costituzionale andrebbe a cancellare quei 3 articoli o quanto meno a modificarli in favore del diritto e dell'interesse nazionale, di fatto l'Italia si sgancerebbe e si aprirebbe una strada che è molto simile ad una Italexit perché dal momento che un orgnanismo perde il controllo su di te perde il potere di comandare dall'interno, può solo usare il debito e lo spread e poi sarebbe guerra aperta ma senza il vincolo costituzionale che ad oggi c'è; il problema grosso è che in Svezia ha vinto la destra ma il paese è dal punto di vista dell'ordine interno nel pieno del fallimento della politica integralista che per anni ha preso dentro di tutto, rendendo di fatto quel paese tanto ammirato una fogna a cielo aperto, gang contro gang, pochi svedesi, quartiere dove non puoi entrare e futuro nero, futuro in cui lo svedese bianco e biondo sarà solo un miraggio.
A differenza della Polonia però, noi andremo a modificare completamente quegli articoli, mentre loro lo hanno fatto a livello giurisprudenziale e per questo è importante che la Meloni vinca i 2/3 e oltre del parlamento in modo che non si debba passare dal referendum costituzionale che sarebbe di fatto, come ho già detto, un'italexit nascosta o iniziale.
Cosa possono farci loro? nulla, nemmeno mandarci i clandestini, perché dal momento che riprendi il controllo delle tue politiche puoi anche permetterti di andare contro la falsa cooperazione europea sul tema dei clandestini che arrivano da sud, possono toglierci i fondi? quello è un mes, il pnrr, ma cosa cambia? chi vince governa e se ha la super maggioranza non ci saranno strumenti che tengano o che possano stravolgere la volontà del popolo di farla finita con le prese per il culo, vuoi arrivare allo scontro? allora devi metterti contro mezza Europa perché il destino di tanti paesi oltre al nostro sarà una nuova destra nazionalista, lo scotto da pagare per averci tolto tutto e messo nei guai per favorire quelli che pagano e non vogliono che qualcosa possa cambiare o non venir accettato.
Io attendo al varco la Meloni, avevo previsto l'inizio di un ciao ciao italiano e ci siamo quasi, il fatto che altrove siano propensi a invertire i ruoli, riprendendosi il potere di esercitare il diritto nazionale, è tanta roba perché aiuta e lo fa in un momento storico importante, quello di massima presa per il culo e massimo fallimento degli organi correttivi europei, quelli che di fatto ci hanno portato al collasso sfruttando la costituzione malata e il vassallaggio di quei pirlazzi che parlano di lotta al sovranismo e fascismo senza mai proporre nulla, è l'ora di una bella sveglia.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."



Schifosa.
Per me è un cyborg da laboratorio


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> ???
> Spiega cosa intendi.
> 
> Intendi che si sarebbero potuto abolire le pensioni e quindi rinunciare a far pagar ei contributi previdenziali?
> ...


tutto si può fare nei limiti del proprio territorio. Se sei l'italia puoi fare molto se sei il burkina faso puoi fare poco. Si tratta solo di volontà, coraggio e capacità politiche.


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


Premetto che sono molto in difficoltà con il voto visto il basso livello (ad essere buoni) di tutta la classe politica italiana e farei fatica a mettere una croce su qualsiasi simbolo.
Detto questo questa donna dovrebbe spiegare a tutti perché si mette a fare campagna elettorale per una “coalizione” e contro un’altra “coalizione” (entrambe rigorosamente tra virgolette) quando non dovrebbe permettersi di farlo nella maniera più assoluta a poche ore dalle elezioni. Vabbè il perché lo sappiamo bene visto che per lei (o meglio per i potenti) noi dobbiamo continuare a metterci a 90 come abbiamo fatto dall’inizio (vedi “cambio” lira/euro e marco/euro), ma non dovrebbe permettersi comunque di fare certe dichiarazioni / minacce. È uno schifo. 
La Grecia già se la sono “comprata” per 4 soldi mentre la “salvavano”, noi probabilmente costeremo di più ma l’obiettivo più o meno è quello.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> tutto si può fare nei limiti del proprio territorio. Se sei l'italia puoi fare molto se sei il burkina faso puoi fare poco. Si tratta solo di volontà, coraggio e capacità politiche.


Di base se spendi 100 devi tassare per 100.
Poi puoi tassare per 80, farti prestare 20 e restituire 25, spendendo in totale 105 invece di 100.

Poi puoi sempre farti prestare i soldi per restituire il prestito, ma cosí paghi gli interessi sugli interessi.

Il gioco vale la pena se sei un paese che come crescita REALE sei molto alto perché i 20 che evito di chiedere ai cittadini, magari hanno prodotto 30, quindi chiedendone 25 dopo io saldo il debito, il cittadino ha 5 in piú in tasca.

Ma se con i 20 che evito di chiedere al cittadino, questo produce 22, io saldando il debito e Chiedendogli 25 lo faccio rimanere con 3 in meno in tasca rispetto al caso che gliene avessi chiesto 20 subito.

Siamo un paese in grado di crescere velocemente? Finora assolutamente no? La causa é nel fatto che non rischiamo andando a sbalzo, abbassando le tasse adesso per ricavare di piú domani? Forse, ma ne dubito, mi sembra la strategia di Leonardo che per diventare competitivi si dovesse investire pesantemente in Higuain, Caldara, Paquetá e Piatek.

Una via sulla quale ti impicchi.

La chiave é una sola, aumentare la produttivitá pro-capite,mfacendo di piú, con meno.
Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La chiave é una sola, aumentare la produttivitá pro-capite,mfacendo di piú, con meno.
> Il resto sono chiacchiere.



E magari aumentando le tasse e le bollette.

Questo significa che prima non facevi un accidente, dormivi invece di lavorare.

Secondo me se capiti tra le mani di qualcuno, rischi grosso.


----------



## joker07 (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Di base se spendi 100 devi tassare per 100.
> Poi puoi tassare per 80, farti prestare 20 e restituire 25, spendendo in totale 105 invece di 100.
> 
> Poi puoi sempre farti prestare i soldi per restituire il prestito, ma cosí paghi gli interessi sugli interessi.
> ...


E della soluzione investire per nazionalizzare aziende che possano produrre utili allo Stato invece di usare solo l'opzione tasse, che ne dici ?
Molti settori importanti della nostra economia ora sono in mano ad aziende straniere o aziende private italiane che si fanno miliardi, magari spostando le loro sedi all'estero.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Di base se spendi 100 devi tassare per 100.
> Poi puoi tassare per 80, farti prestare 20 e restituire 25, spendendo in totale 105 invece di 100.
> 
> Poi puoi sempre farti prestare i soldi per restituire il prestito, ma cosí paghi gli interessi sugli interessi.
> ...


Bisognerebbe partire dalle basi ad esempio chi la deciso e quando che uno stato debba farsi prestare soldi da soggetti esterni? 

Io sono uno stato, il mio territorio è ricco, i miei cittadini lavorano e producono. Perchè non posso farmeli io i soldi anzichè farli stampare e prestare da altri?

Questo è il punto focale del discorso.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."



Niente di nuovo. Ci sono sempre state ingerenze e ci saranno sempre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Settembre 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non sei serio, vero?


Lo é lo é, eccome se lo é...


----------



## Didaco (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa minaccia della Von Der Lyen all'Italia, due giorni prima delle elezioni:
> 
> "Vedremo il risultato del voto in Italia, ci sono state anche le elezioni in Svezia. Se le cose andranno in una direzione difficile, abbiamo degli strumenti, come nel caso di Polonia e Ungheria, per tutelare lo stato di diritto.
> Vedremo come vanno queste elezioni: anche le persone, a cui i governi devono rispondere, giocano un ruolo importante.
> Non c'è solo un Paese che arriva è dice `voglio, voglio, voglio´, ma all'improvviso sei nel Consiglio e realizzi che il tuo futuro, e il tuo benessere, dipende anche dagli altri 26 Stati membri. So che a volte siamo lenti e che parliamo molto, ma anche questo è il bello della democrazia."


Arriverà la Melona e ti appoggerà le ovaie in testa come meriti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> E della soluzione investire per nazionalizzare aziende che possano produrre utili allo Stato invece di usare solo l'opzione tasse, che ne dici ?
> Molti settori importanti della nostra economia ora sono in mano ad aziende straniere o aziende private italiane che si fanno miliardi, magari spostando le loro sedi all'estero.


L’Italia ha una storia come nessuno di Aziende statali.
l’IRI nessun altro paese l’aveva.

Quello che si é dimostrato é che aziende che in tutto il mondo, da private, producevano utili in tantissimi casi in Italia producevano debiti. 
Privatizzandole, oltre ai prezzi di vendita, lo stato incassava le tasse da queste aziende.

È inutile questo tentativo folle di trovare scorciatoie a problemi che sono complessi e richiedono ben altro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe partire dalle basi ad esempio chi la deciso e quando che uno stato debba farsi prestare soldi da soggetti esterni?
> 
> Io sono uno stato, il mio territorio è ricco, i miei cittadini lavorano e producono. Perchè non posso farmeli io i soldi anzichè farli stampare e prestare da altri?
> 
> Questo è il punto focale del discorso.


Ho capito, la soluzione Borghi, faccio debito, accendo la stampante e stampo moneta per saldare i debiti.

Possiamo pure chiuderla qui.

É una soluzione che solo a,pensarla dovrebbero mettere in galera chi l’ha pensata e chi ha fabbricato i neuroni di chi l’ha pensata.

il modo piú gentile di definirla é: idiozia.


----------

